# Sticky  Politics in General Chat



## LT2108

There has been an abundance of political threads being posted in General Chat. 

As of today, political / hot button topics in general chat will be moved to the dark room forum, or deleted for repeat offenders. We have been real relaxed with this, however it is getting out of hand, and causing the staff to spend way to much time deleting or removing these threads.

I do not want to start issuing infractions for repeat offenders, however if it continues we will have no choice but to start issuing warnings.

If you wish and meet the community requirements, and post in the Politics forum, you may request access to the Dark Room forums.

Thank you!


----------



## LT2108

Please review above, which was posted January of 2019. and if you have any questions, please send me a PM


----------

